# Housing in Dubai - Help!



## babyfleur (Mar 4, 2013)

So I've been going through a heck of a time finding long term rental housing in Dubai, around the Marina. Are there any reputable "agents or companies" that have access to the whole Jumeira/Marina area that can find out my needs and set up showings etc based on this? I am baffled by how their rental market operates as for each rental there seems to be multiple agents that really have no idea on the status of the property.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Correct.


----------



## ITrecruiter4785 (Feb 25, 2013)

I am coming out in May. I am dreading looking for a property.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

ymurugu said:


> So I've been going through a heck of a time finding long term rental housing in Dubai, around the Marina. Are there any reputable "agents or companies" that have access to the whole Jumeira/Marina area that can find out my needs and set up showings etc based on this? I am baffled by how their rental market operates as for each rental there seems to be multiple agents that really have no idea on the status of the property.


If you do a search here in the forum for a user called 'norsegal', she did a number of posts about agents for that area and her experiences dealing with them (mostly negative). Unfortunately that's the way it is in Dubai, there is no way around it... the agent who I rented my flat from actually made the effort of opening the door for me and even showed the building facilities, which for Dubai standards is excellent service as most agents will just tell you that the door is open and to go and check it out yourself and call them when you are ready to hand them over the rent cheques, deposit and their agent fees, in cash please


----------



## Bostin (Jan 21, 2013)

It felt like I dealt with lots of different agents when I was looking.
In the end I decided to only deal with the bigger companies (e.g. Better Homes, Fine & Country etc) who were able to show me plenty of properties once I'd stated what I wanted.

Before you come out check out Dubizzle.com to get an idea of rents, areas etc., however there is little you can do until you are actually in Dubai as you'll need both your residents visa and a cheque account before you can actually close a deal.


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh and if you work for my company actually finding something you like is only the beginning. Since the company pays the rent directly (ie property is in their name) they require from the agent:

(*) Draft Tenancy Agreement
(*) Passport Copy of Landlord
(*) Authorization for Agent from Landlord
(*) Ownership Agreement
(*) Trade License of your company
(*) RERA ID (for yourself)

Imagine trying to find an apartment you like with an agent that has all those items...


----------



## babyfleur (Mar 4, 2013)

Geeesh... looks like i have no choice. Yes I combed listings on Dubizzle before I came to set my budget but had no idea what was in store for me until I arrived started dealing with agents for showings who use all kind of bait and switch and tactics that would be so illegal back home. I wish they would improve the rental process as it is a nightmare!


----------



## babyfleur (Mar 4, 2013)

dizzyizzy said:


> If you do a search here in the forum for a user called 'norsegal', she did a number of posts about agents for that area and her experiences dealing with them (mostly negative). Unfortunately that's the way it is in Dubai, there is no way around it... the agent who I rented my flat from actually made the effort of opening the door for me and even showed the building facilities, which for Dubai standards is excellent service as most agents will just tell you that the door is open and to go and check it out yourself and call them when you are ready to hand them over the rent cheques, deposit and their agent fees, in cash please


My sentiment exactly! Seems like you lucked out because the level of service is non-existent and you still need to pay them, do you still have this agents contact? Thanks for the recommendation on norsegal, will search for her.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

several good agent reco's on this thread, including the one i used:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/142598-estate-agents-2.html


----------



## babyfleur (Mar 4, 2013)

ITrecruiter4785 said:


> I am coming out in May. I am dreading looking for a property.


I hope that by then the market won't be as crazy as it is now... just be mentally prepared, it should be an interesting process. I hope finding housing is the most challenging thing I do in Dubai.


----------



## babyfleur (Mar 4, 2013)

sammylou said:


> several good agent reco's on this thread, including the one i used:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/142598-estate-agents-2.html


Thanks! I'll be sure to check em out!


----------



## maryamals (Mar 19, 2013)

finding a property in Dubai to rent is really hard


----------



## paupiette08 (May 15, 2010)

*multiple listing*



babyfleur said:


> So I've been going through a heck of a time finding long term rental housing in Dubai, around the Marina. Are there any reputable "agents or companies" that have access to the whole Jumeira/Marina area that can find out my needs and set up showings etc based on this? I am baffled by how their rental market operates as for each rental there seems to be multiple agents that really have no idea on the status of the property.


Hello, 

Unfortunately the problem of multiple agents managing a single apartment in Dubai is very common. Most of the time it is the responsibility of the owner who prefers advertising to the maximum of people without thinking of the management of the visits... Most of the time they are not contacting all the people in the real estate market to tell them that the apartment has been rented... that's why the real estate agents are never sure to find an apartment still available for visits//rent.


----------

